# 2014 Dark Cult Halloween Party



## Defiler (Feb 22, 2013)

2014 Dark Cultist Halloween Party

Theme: Dark Cultists invade a house to begin their summoning rituals

1st floor: Crude dining and alchemy, tributes given by initiates to the God of Death
2nd floor: Summoning of the God of Death, torture of the doubtful, dark sacrafice
Outside: Bones of the unworthy with the banner of the Dark Cult


----------



## Defiler (Feb 22, 2013)




----------



## Defiler (Feb 22, 2013)




----------



## Defiler (Feb 22, 2013)

.


----------



## Defiler (Feb 22, 2013)




----------



## Defiler (Feb 22, 2013)




----------



## Defiler (Feb 22, 2013)




----------



## Defiler (Feb 22, 2013)




----------



## Defiler (Feb 22, 2013)




----------



## Defiler (Feb 22, 2013)




----------



## Defiler (Feb 22, 2013)




----------



## Defiler (Feb 22, 2013)




----------



## Defiler (Feb 22, 2013)

saved.....


----------



## Defiler (Feb 22, 2013)

saved.....


----------



## 22606 (Aug 11, 2008)

Recent birthday party? Fantastic job on all of the decorating, Defiler.


----------



## doto (Nov 20, 2009)

Lots of great stuff. My personal favorite item is the bone/skull pile.


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

A little dark for me, but great job. I also love the bone pile.


----------



## talkingcatblues (Jan 30, 2009)

Your lettering is gorgeous! Really nice carry through on the theme, and ditto on the bone/skull pile here.


----------



## dawnski (Jun 16, 2012)

Just checked out this party and your Walking Dead party. Great stuff! Love the detail. How do you put the lettering on your walls? And what did you use to make your kitchen gory food?


----------



## Defiler (Feb 22, 2013)

Blood letters I used red construction paper, printed out phrase I wanted in blood letter font, taped the printed letters to the construction paper and cut them out. Then I used red and black spray paint and high gloss finish. Then just used regular tape to hang them.

For the rotten meat plates, I used great stuff spray foam on platters that I got from flea market for cheap, and stuck real deer bones into it while it was soft. I lined the platters with plastic wrap so it wouldn't fuse to the plate, that way I could use them for other parties. Waited for them to dry, then used paint, glass spray, and glued on some tufts of stuffed animal fur


----------



## dawnski (Jun 16, 2012)

Genius! I look forward to what you do next year.


----------



## MichaelChappell (Mar 10, 2015)

Please tell me where you got the stone wall coverings???


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Most of the Halloween stores carry them here in the states. I don't know about shipping International though.

They are often called scene setters or wall coverings. I will pull up some links for you later. I have also seen them on ebay.


----------



## Defiler (Feb 22, 2013)

Wall coverings I bought at Spirit Halloween store when they were clearing out inventory the week after Halloween. Almost everything then is 50% or more off.


----------



## printersdevil (Sep 7, 2009)

Stone wall coverings on ebay

Here is one in the UK


----------

